# Lawn and Field Questions...



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I have about 1.5 acre front yard with St. Augustine Grass. I think it needs some more TLC. At least once a year (like right now) it develops some type of problem, brown patch, chinch bugs, something. During the warm rainy summer months, it is thick, green and healthy. I think it is a fertilization issue. The roots seem weak and short surfaced IMHO. I usually just fertilize twice a year with a large drop spreader. (Scotts but it is expensive and I really want to do my fields next year)

I have never dropped fertilizer (horse pasture in about 5 acres of the property) across the whole property to control weeds, clover, or anything. I would really like to have a really nice and thicker fields next year (not for haying of course just for the horses) It looks like we have a mixture of natural grasses (bahia etc) coupled with weeds. 

Would anyone recommend a yearly recipe for my lawn and my fields? Should I plant more bahia seed next year? Get a sprayer and spray everything? Do I need to rotate the horses out of the sprayed areas for a long time? Any other insight?

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Check out my thead on fertilizer as well, it is a start. There are some real good ideas and suggestions


----------



## red-n-green (Sep 15, 2003)

*Check this out*

http://www.bahiagrass.com/
http://www.saintaugustinegrass.com/

This site has alot of useful info. 

If you want to control broadleaf weeds in your pasture, one of the best and least expensive would be 2,4-D Amine, which is about $36 for 2 1/2 gallons here. Just make sure to read and follow the label and wear a mask. You could get a small spot sprayer for a 4-wheeler that has about a 12 or 15 gallon tank and build a small spray bar for it. You need a metal rod about 6 feet long and some fittings and hose. And just hook it up to the sprayer. Space the spray tips about 16 to 18 inches apart and use about a quart of 2,4-D per 12 to 15 gallons of water. This will do a number on the weeds. And you only have to wait to let the horses graze long enough for them to get out of your way. 

And as far as fert goes, I would try 50 units of N, 25 units of P, and 25 units of K to start with in the spring. I would add this as soon as you desired grass starts growing good. You may need to get the PH tested and lime as required. Bahaigrass does not do as well in high PH soils. Check with your local farmer co-op to get some fert in bulk instead of the Scott's. You could save alot of money. The 50-25-25 would be about 200lbs of actual fert per acre and depending on the prices in your area should be about $18 to $20 an acre. The lime could run a little higher but generally lasts 3 years or so before more is needed if you apply what is required. 

Hope this helps,
Jay


----------

